# Lamenters Death company



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

> The Apothecary department does operate like that of the Blood Angels, with a type of Sanguinary Priest referred to as a Calix existing as a senior officer. This Calix Priesthood has become more integral to the chapter in recent times as the curse of Sanguinius has manifested in the chapter, which in turn has resulted in the creation of a Death Company.




I wanted to open this thread with a quote that suggests the Lamenters do have a Death company. In previous fluff they was known as the cursed founding, but this had nothing to do with there gene-seed being flawed like there Blood Angel brothers. 




> The Lamenters elected to remain and defend the populated Imperial world despite this change in situation, and suffered heavy casualities as a result. By the time a relief force made up of elements from the Ultramarines and White Scars made it to the planet to rescue them, barely 200 battle-brothers of the Lamenters were left. In an early demonstration of the kind of serious misfortune that would come to plague the Lamenters, the survivors of this campaign were immediately caught in a warp-storm and vanished, with the entire chapter swiftly being declared lost in the warp and presumed destroyed.



So as a founding that is cursed with terrible bad luck, other chapters refusing to fight with them and then being lost in the warp! Well this is bound to tick a marine off and certianly cause some RAGE! So here i am about to begin a Death company army and looking for ideas and checking each successor chapters history i hit the Lamenters. Now not only do i like this history i also like the checkers that are through out the army which will give me chance to add a little more spice to the models. 


So why a Death company army? this has been asked by a few people i have mentioned it to including local GW staff members. They can't take objectives, you have to take Astroph the Grim (not sure why this is bad lol), a DC marine with a jumppack is expensive points wise! And the list of negative responces went on and on and on! 



So why am i doing one? Well pure and simply its gonna look dam cool!!!



For an army list well there really isn't one at the moment :shok: its more of what do i want to paint or convert. So i picked up 3 boxes of Death company (well 1 box as i had to order the other 2 :angry and a box of Sanguinary guard which will be used for various conversions and spare parts. This along with a large box of marines pieces will form the back bone of what i intend to build. So as a ruff list ......

HQ
Astroph the Grim - i have this model but may build my own version.
Tycho - this i intend to build from parts than use the original model.

Elites
Chaplin - again i'm going to build this from parts.

Troops
Death Company x7 (i like this number) - there will be 2 squads, with bolt pistols and chainswords. 
Now for the above squads they will have jumppacks but these will all be magnatised - infact the whole army will be. Also certian models will have arms done to so i can change the weapons around, so all combinations will get covered and i can field what i like.

Death company x9 - armed with bolters, i do intend to filed Tycho with this unit. This unit will have a Rhino. Again i will put magnets on the backpacks and some will be able to swap their bolters.

For the rest of the army, i want to build and paint a dreadnaught and also a stormraven but these will be sometime of yet.



So to kick the thread off here is a Dc and the first of many!
I have made a slight tweek to him, his chainsword sat a lot lower and it just didn't look right. I have pinned it so it sits about 2mm out and up then a bit of gs under the arm, nice and simple. As explained in the list i have magentised the back/jumppack. I also decided to put a blank should pad on the left side so i can paint in the checkers.


















And a picture showing the little magnet.










So the thread is born! I intend to try a lot of new things in this project and fingers crossed will learn alot from it. I hope what i learn is picked up by other Heresy users and is also put to good use. Well New year is looming so i better go get my game face on and go join the celebrations.



C&C greatly welcome and have a happy new year.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Nice work so far warpath im planning on starting a lamenters assault army. I found these to use for lamenters and i don't know if they will be any help for you: http://www.mousemuffins.com/2011/12/23/chequered-pouldron-are-here/

I will be followig this like a hawk to see how you progress good luck mate.


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Cheers Gothic those pads look good and probably would make life easier lol but i'm looking to improve my freehand and checkers. On a full Lamenters army though i'd use these, thanks for the link. 

I'll post a wip tomorrow of what i have done so far which is a few coats on the black.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

A fellow Lamenter.... good luck brother.

Your welcome to use my blog for anything you would like and I suggest you take a look at Zen 40,000 who is the other serious Lamenter brother out there in the known galaxy so to speak.

Click the link in my sig, should take you to my blog.

As for the DC.... go for it, I did some in yellow and black as opposed to red and black see what you come up with.

Good luck brother Lamenter.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very cool mate! I am looking forward to watching this one progress. My BA Successor chapter is actually a Lamenters Successor, mostly because I wanted to include the checkers as well. Like you I found the history of the chapter wonderful.


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

@Alexious, cheers i have just had a look through your blog and checked the posts you have done on heresy and those Lamenters look fantastic. I noticed in your blog a razorback with cool looking assault cannons, is it scratch built or bought?

@Midge913, haha yeah the checkers made me want to do this chapter but the history really nailed it on the head and sealed the deal. I hope to do my fellow Lamenters and successor brothers proud with this one.

I shall have a wip up before the end of the day (uk day that is).


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok the update as promised


I ended up changing the head on this guy as the un-helmeted head just was sitting right with me. The Black armour is about 50% complete as well as the red. I have finished the gems/blood drops and just put the base down for the checkers. These will be made straight and hightlighted but with the shoulder pad i was just going to put a fade on them aswell as add the Lamenters chapter symbol. As there is no yellow on the model i will be painting the ropes yellow, hopefully this will not unbalnce the overall model! 



Wip shot about 50% done, lots to tidy yet!













Your thoughts so far?


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Love the start and the idea, the fluff says that DC marines keep there original armour and then repaint it, do you reckon the could miss certain bits? company badges, battle honours and insignia. That would give you your yellow, but may just make a mess :crazy:


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Nicely done so far. I think you need to make the red pop a bit more, but well done and as you said 50% done.

Unsure on your ropes... I used white ropes on mine and I felt it bought out more of the figure and led to the entire black/white clash aspect.

For example;










The other aspect that you might like to play with, is going a different color helmet for squad leaders etc and leaders. 

Well done on your chequer patterns too! takes awhile! and you have done well with it.


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Hellados said:


> Love the start and the idea, the fluff says that DC marines keep there original armour and then repaint it, do you reckon the could miss certain bits? company badges, battle honours and insignia. That would give you your yellow, but may just make a mess :crazy:


Yeah i read that their DC do keep their own colours to hide that they have DC. I actually thought about this quite a bit and as to why they would hide this! Dam this part alone could be a whole new topic lol I think with just having the checkers shows that they are Lamenters or another Lamenters successer chapter. 




Alexious said:


> Nicely done so far. I think you need to make the red pop a bit more, but well done and as you said 50% done.
> 
> Unsure on your ropes... I used white ropes on mine and I felt it bought out more of the figure and led to the entire black/white clash aspect.


Yeah the red is just the base coat at the moment, except they blood drops which are done. For the ropes well thats 2 of us that's unsure lol The white sits well on your model but i'll not have anyother white or yellow on mine which is my problem at the moment.




Alexious said:


> The other aspect that you might like to play with, is going a different color helmet for squad leaders etc and leaders.
> 
> Well done on your chequer patterns too! takes awhile! and you have done well with it.


Your throwing some good questions here as to making things stand out, i'd not considered leaders...hmmm For the moment each squad had a leader, Tycho for one, Astroph and a chaplin for the others. But i may do a test one with a yellow helmet and see how it looks.

Cheers on the checkers i still have to make the lines a little straighter but we'll get there. They do take ages and i don't have a very steady hand lol Practise practise practise



If anyone has good ideas on do neat checkers then please share


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Quick update of what i have done tonight, no painting really as i've been unable to think straight due to toothache  But i have worked through and put the rest of the 5 man squad together, make the basesand also do the same for a Chaplin. I did make a start on the Chaplins base to get an idea of what i'll be doing for the whole army, being honest i may change the bases. I have seen some nice resin ones. I normally make my own but since the army is not going to be big i may splash out and get something really funky!



I have put magnets on all the back/jump packs and the 2 models at the back can change their bolt pists for inferno pistols. 





















I'm going to a friends painting studio tomorrow so i'll hopefully be able to get some crisp pictures of everything.


Cheers


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I love the conversion on the chappy mate! I think I will be stealing that idea.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

mate that is a gorgeous Chaplain!!!!

+rep if I can


----------



## Go0se (Apr 14, 2010)

That Chaplain looks ace mate, and i love me some Death Company too. Have some rep bud


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

A bit of a gap between updates as work has been hectic! But i have managed to do some building and put together my next unit of Death Company and also built my own version of Tycho. 

For the unit i have changed a few arms using space wolf arms to give the models a bit more of a dynamic feel, an then just swapped the guns over so there are no sw icons. For the Tycho model i wanted to have him fit more with this unit and the original model is so static! I have work to do on him as the iconic face plate needs to be added and a few other details adding here and there. 























Cheers


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Tycho is good... I used the straight hand pointing from the DEV marines for the dead hand affect... for mine. But like yours too!

Glad your still going! Keep at it.


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Cheers man, i was tempted to use an outstretched hand i have in my bits box from the terminator Librarian. But i saw a picture of Tycho holding his gun whilst shooting a bolt pistol saw thought i'd roll with that. Started painting the Chaplian so i'll get some wip shoots of that up soon.


----------



## chrawley (Jan 26, 2012)

Are you trying to use Death Company Tycho? If so he won't work with that squad in the rhino. He's not an Independent Character and therefore he cannot join the unit in the rhino. I don't know why GW has ruled him this way but it's stupid.


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Really? I'm not at home to check my codex but does it actually say this? Dam dam dam lol Why are GW such idiots at times and why do I never read my codex properly! This basically makes him useless unless they all just run close to each other! I suppose I better make the other dc marine to make it a 10 man squad. 


I have good mind to write to them asking for an explanation lol
Cheers for letting me know, wonder if my friends would realise the mistake haha


----------



## lunawolf (Sep 30, 2011)

Dont forget to remove that HHHHHUUUGGGEEE mold line on the gun of tycho  Also i agree with stupid rules.... just check the SoB codex in white dwarf...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Some really nice work going on here, but I think I'm right in saying that the Lamenters don't actually have a Death Company. Still, some really cool models.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes they do... and check your IA9 for the source and the BA codex.


----------

